# Coders and Billers outdated?



## khicks (Mar 11, 2010)

An LPN told me that medical billers and coders positions will be greatly reduced, almost eliminated, when the EMR (Electronic medical records) process is complete, because the records will include the coding and send out the bills.  Is this true?  Any comments?


----------



## LisaAnn (Mar 11, 2010)

They are still going to need to handle  the billing aspects and insurance. Our site the docs do their own coding but they still need people to bill.


----------



## aguelfi (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't think that will ever happen.  I know one of the concerns w/ EMR is bringing too much info forward from a previous visit and the medically necessity choosing a code that is actually too high.  There is always room for errors even with computers.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 12, 2010)

khicks said:


> An LPN told me that medical billers and coders positions will be greatly reduced, almost eliminated, when the EMR (Electronic medical records) process is complete, because the records will include the coding and send out the bills.  Is this true?  Any comments?



I completely agree with Adrianne. The EMR only works as well as the provider utilizes it.  The provider can still override the CPT code; in spite of what the EMR suggests.  I have seen providers credit areas that they weren't entitled to and as a result, increased their E/M code.  EMR's are far from perfect...


----------



## annielou (Mar 12, 2010)

*EMRs*

We are going to EMRs in September. I am in a 5 provider family practice. I will be reviewing the records from the previous day to make sure all the codes, both CPT and ICD are correct, and that all charges are captured. I doubt my docs could learn coding before I am old enough to retire, so I hope my job will be secure!


----------



## ealasaid76 (Mar 13, 2010)

*I think the LPN is jealous...hahahah*

That she/he doesn't get to code.  I doubt coding will be extinct any time soon.  If you have to keep track of disease and other illnesses...then it will never go out of date.  I doubt the WHO would let that happen...let alone the AMA.

That's not true.


----------



## khicks (Mar 14, 2010)

*Thank you for the replies!*

I didn't think that coding and billing would be outdated, but the EMR does shorten the process somewhat, but someone (how about ME) needs to verify the correct code.


----------



## rhnddlns (Mar 14, 2010)

*keep your head up*

Hello fellow aapc members;

I definately would not get discourage over this LPN's comment, I know for me it will only inspire me to get all the knowledge that I can get about (EMRs,) by taking a short-course using medical billing and coding software or if you happen to have a practice CD with a medical records workbook...There is no fear but fear itself......Use negativity like this to climb higher, study harder, take and pass more cert exams, exhaust every single CEU seminar that you can possibly obtain and to always continue your education as far as you can.......LONG LIVE MEDICAL BILLERS AND CODERS!


----------



## jstimson (Mar 14, 2010)

The advancement of EMR's ability to identify an E&M code and tracking procedure codes linked with dx is going to eliminate billing/data entry positions overall, however qualified staff are necessary to audit and use their skills to educate the physicians in documenting with specificity with ICD9 codes. We've seen the trend of payments linked to quality of care and the severity of illness as opposed to justified documention for E&M codes.  It's a different challenge.   A Coder has the ability to drill down, in other words get to the 5th digit, and know when to ask questions. So a well educated person that takes initiative with their education, passes a course and keeps up to date with the newest trends will be essential, along with good communication skills, has the advantage.   

The transition to ICD10 will be a huge for physicans, and yes EMR's will have these codes built in too.   There will need to be a 2 way dialogue with knowledgeable staff and provider.  We have billers/data entry personnel that rarely take the initiative to learn the new trends, new codes, payer policies, they have to be told.  So a person that takes initiative to pass a course and keeps up to date with the newest trends and can see the whole picture will be essential.   The entire industry is changing.


----------



## sansdust (Mar 23, 2010)

rebeccawoodward said:


> I completely agree with Adrianne. The EMR only works as well as the provider utilizes it.  The provider can still override the CPT code; in spite of what the EMR suggests.  I have seen providers credit areas that they weren't entitled to and as a result, increased their E/M code.  EMR's are far from perfect...




Plus, not ever situation uses the same exact sinario... modifiers, E and V codes, etc.  And I agree, with computers there is always room for error.  An actual coder/ biller will be needed.  It is a scary thought, but I think we will be okay! 

Sandra Stephens, CPC-A


----------



## njoyce95 (May 15, 2010)

I agree with jstimson, for coders/biller to go the distance in this industry they have to further their education. The future is auditing, training, medical necessity. Computers still can't think and they are only as smart as the people who program them and the providers that put in the information. This you can be sure of, the programs and software will keep evolving and getting smarter as time passes, soon medical necessity right? Maybe need to have clinical certs/license, as a coder? I see people that have clinical backround with coding certs preferred over experience coding for job opportunities now. As the industry evolves, so must the coder/biller. I guess the question is how far do you want to go?


----------

